# /var/cache/pkg



## balanga (Mar 16, 2018)

How would I go about pointing /var/cache/pkg to somewhere on my file server, maybe even on my pfSense box?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2018)

```
PKG_CACHEDIR: string
                      Specifies the cache directory for packages.  Default:
                      /var/cache/pkg
```
pkg.conf(5)


----------



## balanga (Mar 16, 2018)

SirDice said:


> ```
> PKG_CACHEDIR: string
> Specifies the cache directory for packages.  Default:
> /var/cache/pkg
> ...




It says the default location of this file is _/usr/local/etc/pkg.conf...._

Where would I set it to point somewhere else?


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 16, 2018)

By editing /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf of course and then setting this property to point to another location.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 17, 2018)

Mount an NFS share onto that directory. Then you don't have to edit any of the pkg config files and the files are stored remotely on the NFS server.


----------

